# panjandrum hits 2k!!



## Isotta

*Congratulations, PANJ!!!*

*Thank you for your many insightful contributions, always doused with a good bit of wit. *

*Isotta.*
(Look: he's blushing! )
​


----------



## cuchuflete

Bravo, Señor Archipámpano!

 Your status as WMLG (world's most loving grandfather) has a few more rounds of bureaucracy to go through prior to being made official.  While that's being processed, please accept our applause and this lifesize statuette of an Orangutan, in honor of your recognition as a Superb Forero, with medals for wit and wisdom, crystal clear intelligence, and...well, you know...
all those things that make it such a pleasure to read your posts.


Un abrazo,
Cuchu​


----------



## belén

*Congratulations!!!!! Cheers to your 2000 **posts and waiting for 2000 more !!! *​


----------



## Rayines

*Congratulations, Panjandrun!!....I don't read you often, but I know about your fame! *


----------



## meili

Who could have missed our very favorite and very famous Panjandrum!
Nadie!
You are indeed the WMPG!!! 
Congratulations!  You are helping me so much with my English!
Thanks a lot a lot a lot a lot a lot lots lots lots lots ... !!!​


----------



## VenusEnvy

Pan: Congratulations!!! Wait, before you say anything  . . .  

know that your help is always appreciated. 


You work so hard, 
 

and never hesitate to speak up!

I'm so glad you're here!


----------



## Mei

*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡COONGRAATUULAATIIOONS!!!!!!!*​Mei​


----------



## Eugens

Panj!!!

I am one of the many admirers you have all over the world!!!!!!!

Not only do you make us learn, you make us laugh in the process as well!!!


----------



## lauranazario

Dear Panj,
Congratulations on 2,000 posts filled with wit, excellent wordplay and tons of caring!

Saludos,
LN


----------



## ILT

*Hi Panj:

Congratulations to the WMLG on 2000 posts full if insight, wit and teachings.  Thanks for sharing your knowlegde and vision with us.*


----------



## Agnès E.

Homme des bois
Mais homme sage
Vous savez nous ravir
Vous savez nous faire rire
Jamais à court de courage
Vous aidez le forero aux abois
Erudit, spirituel et charmant
Vous enchantez les forums
Alors, permettez Panjundrum
Que nous exprimions notre sentiment :

BRAVO !


----------



## Benjy

I love translating said:
			
		

> *Hi Panj:
> 
> Congratulations to the WMLG on 2000 posts full if insight, wit and teachings.  Thanks for sharing your knowlegde and vision with us.*



worlds most leery gorilla?


----------



## Whodunit

_*Already? Didn't I just congratulate to your first 1000 posts, now the next 1000 ones? Anyways, thank you so much for sharing all your insight and knowledge with us. How could we survive without such insightful and knowledgeable answers from that kinda insight and knowledgeable person.*_

* Happy insightful and knowledgeable 2000 posts, Panj! *​


----------



## Amityville

Happy 2000th birthday, I mean post, Panjandrum, and thanks for giving me many a good chortle, seriously.


----------



## fenixpollo

Benjy said:
			
		

> worlds most leery gorilla?


*Wordreference's Most Loved Grammarian*

* 
* *Happy Postiversary, Panjandrum!* ​


----------



## beatrizg

Agradecidas felicitaciones, panjandrum!


----------



## Eugin

I cannot believe you have already surpassed the 2.000´s mark!!!!!!!! 
*you are a genious Pan!!!!!*! 


*I am very proud of having you here among us!!!*
*Many thanks for all your help offered in each one of your posts!!*


*CONGRATULATIONS!!*


----------



## mandarina_82

Thank you for sharing your knowlege and helping us


----------



## elroy

*The more you post, *​*the more you amaze me.*​​​*Congratulations *​*and nothing but respect*​​​*from an awed admirer to a laudable role model.*​


----------



## GenJen54

To the great and mighty *pan-jan-drum*...
even the name is awe-inspiring.  
May I raise a glawsheen in a humble toast to your two thousand posts.
 Dear sir, it is an honor and a privilege.​


----------



## Jana337

*Admirable competence *

*+*

*more than an abundant dose of wit *

*+*

* valuable sparkles of (self)irony*

*=*

*Panjandram*

*Thanks!*​


----------



## Vanda

Panj


I really miss your comments on the threads I've been lately!
Each time I see your avatar I can't help laughing (very inspiring!)
and when one reads your precious contributions one has only
to conclude : these "primates" do know how things work!
Isn't this story about evolution in reverse?!  

Anyway, we are lucky having you to help us. Wish you
more 2k!

Vanda


----------



## Roi Marphille

felicitats pels teus primers 2000!!!​​


----------



## Alundra

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!    *

*ALUNDRA*


----------



## Outsider

*Congratulations! You seem to be a fun chap.*  ​


----------



## Papalote

Congratulations, Panj!

And thank you very much for increasing my vocabulary. I no longer say _ugh!_ I say *Pleugghh!* , with the Panjandrum-driven pronunciation and emphasis! 

Gracias, merci, obrigada, Thanks!!!

P


----------



## timpeac

Congratulations Panj, it's always a pleasure.


----------



## Lancel0t

Congatulations panjandrum!!! Thank you for all your help!


----------



## LV4-26

Congrats Panjy. It's always a pleasure to read you.


----------

